# APO Equalizer & REW



## david4 (9 mo ago)

Hello, all
first, sorry for my English but I'm german.
I begin the room correction for my 7.1 system and I have 1 question.
I use REW with UMIK-1 and AISO4ALL for calibration (with HTPC -> Onkyo nr609 by HDMI).
I make all filters and add to APO equalizer to correct audio, but for the player (MPC-BE) I must use PCM linear or Bitstream ??? I'm confused but If I use PCM all my filters are not applied?

Thank you for your help.


----------

